# Any IPA lovers here?



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Just wondering if anyone else shares my love for (IMO) one of the best types of beer. If so, chime in and mention a few top picks.

I'm pretty partial to bells two hearted and their hop slam seasonal.

Any (of age) takers?


----------



## smellyfingers (Dec 19, 2011)

Two of my favorites are brew free or die ipa and back in black black ipa, both from 21st amendment brewery. If you haven't tryed them you should definitely check them out


----------



## MattIrsay (Feb 11, 2012)

Ranger IPA from New Belgium Brewery and Goose Island IPA are pretty good.


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

smellyfingers said:


> Two of my favorites are brew free or die ipa and back in black black ipa, both from 21st amendment brewery. If you haven't tryed them you should definitely check them out


I'll have to look for those.

Ranger is a good one as well, similar to redhook ipa.


----------



## jkdhoo (Jan 30, 2012)

I'm a huge IPA fan. Right now my flavor of choice is Smuttynose IPA "Finestkind". I also have imbibed the Big A IPA, also by Smuttynose and the 2XIPA. Both decent, but nothing like finestkind. I'm about to crack open my first Mad Hatter IPA - we'll see how this one tastes!


----------



## jkdhoo (Jan 30, 2012)

Ok, so my report on the New Holland Mad Hatter India Pale Ale - I put it above the Big A IPA and maybe on par with the 2XIPA. Good hoppy flavor, nice lacing, not much head. Possibly a good "starter" IPA, as the flavor is a little more mild than something like finestkind, which has an extremely high citrus/fruit hop flavor.


----------



## kvswim (Aug 20, 2011)

I'm underage... I don't have any comment to make









Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## MattIrsay (Feb 11, 2012)

Barf said:


> I'm pretty partial to bells two hearted and their hop slam seasonal.


Haven't tried hop slam but I heard it's pretty brutal. Gets ya messed up quick if you're not careful.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

Not usually a IPA fan. But I stumbled upon Shocktop IPA the other day. I have to say it was pretty darn good.


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

Yeah hop slam is 10%, but doesn't taste as brutal as say dog fish 90 minute ipa. Its definitely worth trying at least once. It is pretty hard to find, and I had to pay 20 for a six pack here in asheville!



Natemz said:


> Not usually a IPA fan. But I stumbled upon Shocktop IPA the other day. I have to say it was pretty darn good.


I didn't know shock top made an ipa, I'll keep an eye out for it. Thanks.


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

Barf said:


> I didn't know shock top made an ipa, I'll keep an eye out for it. Thanks.


Sure do


----------



## MattIrsay (Feb 11, 2012)

Whoa. I have to try that. Maybe they'll have it at Binny's.

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## h2on0 (Oct 10, 2011)

Stone brewing.....Ruination

Sent from my DROID2 using RootzWiki


----------



## indy328 (Aug 15, 2011)

Dragonfly by Upland brewery in Bloomington, IN or Centennial Martyr double IPA from Three Wise Men brewing in Indianapolis, IN


----------



## jkdhoo (Jan 30, 2012)

Currently drinking Founders Centennial IPA. A fantastic drink - high on hops obviously but tempered, very small head, minor lacing, but the taste is fantastic. 65 IBU with 7%+ ABV, the alcohol isn't noticeable and the favor blend is really good. You can taste a little malt but not a ton. Not as bitter as Finestkind. Highly recommend. I wish I could find some of these other recommendations on the board!!


----------



## m1ghtysauc3 (Jul 24, 2011)

Barf said:


> Yeah hop slam is 10%, but doesn't taste as brutal as say dog fish 90 minute ipa. Its definitely worth trying at least once. It is pretty hard to find, and I had to pay 20 for a six pack here in asheville!
> 
> I didn't know shock top made an ipa, I'll keep an eye out for it. Thanks.


+1 for beer in Asheville.

Sent from my self-aware Galaxy Nexus running GummyNex.


----------



## audioxtc85 (Jun 24, 2011)

Terrapin FTW!!!

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## ScottyBrown (Sep 15, 2011)

I'm very particular to the regionals around here. Since we grow Cascade hops by the truckload, we tend to put extra doses in anything we brew. Some of my favorites right now:

American Brewing's Breakaway IPA
Elysian Brewing The Immortal IPA
Trade Route Hoppy Bitch IPA
Ninkasi Tricerahops iPA

If you're in the PNW, look for them.


----------



## MR H3LLMAN (Oct 20, 2011)

Win.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## m1ghtysauc3 (Jul 24, 2011)

I just tried the new Ruthless Rye IPA from Sierra Nevada. It's fantastic.

Sent from my self-aware Galaxy Nexus running GummyNex.


----------



## audioxtc85 (Jun 24, 2011)

Mmmm. SN pale ale is good too

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Schoat333 (Jun 14, 2011)

Love IPA's.

I can't pick just one favorite, but I highly recommend Lake Erie Monster by Cleveland's own great Lakes brewery. Unfortunately, its a seasonal brew, but it should be out in the next month or so.

On a side note, I have never found Dogfish head 120 in my area. I have a friend bringing a few up from Kentucky this weekend. Can't wait to try it.


----------



## _josh__ (Jun 13, 2011)

Here's my ipa of choice.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## zwade01 (Jun 16, 2011)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Schoat333 (Jun 14, 2011)

Another good one. Hopslam by Bells. 10% abv.


----------



## zwade01 (Jun 16, 2011)

9.4% abv

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ScottyBrown (Sep 15, 2011)

http://seattlebeernews.com/2012/03/silver-city-brewery-introduces-saint-florian-ipa-benefiting-washington-state-council-of-firefighters-benevolent-fund/

Had this over the weekend... it was phenomenal.


----------



## snowboarda42 (Mar 1, 2012)

Pliny the Elder.

So delicious that stores can't keep it for more than a day usually, and there's a 2-4 bottle limit per customer.

Best IPA I've ever had


----------



## Jubakuba (Sep 8, 2011)

Maui Brewing Company's "Big Swell" suits my tastes.

I'm not really an IPA guy though.
I prefer stouts.
And Rogue's Double Dead Guy.
Not a stout (which really is my MAJOR preference) but it still sits on the top of my go-to beer list.


----------



## alaman68 (Sep 27, 2011)

Stone IPA and Ruination are great, I love Dogfish Head 60 minute (i know, lame) and a great tasting IPA is Racer 5. Racer 5 will give you the worst hangover of all time, well second to Golden Monkey.

My house beer is Sierra Nevada.


----------



## deercreek (Aug 8, 2011)

This year's batch of Bells Hopslam is awesome. The pub where I usually have it just blew the keg so I'm a sad panda.

I'm a fan of Upland Dragonfly and Double Dragonfly.

I love People's Brewing Company Amazon Princess IPA, but I'm afraid it may have been a one time thing.

Dark Horse Smells Like Weed IPA is another good one.

Turoni's Blue Eyed Moose Squared Double IPA

I'm definitely a big IPA fan.


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

MR H3LLMAN said:


> Win.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Sierra nevada is the coors light of good beers now. Not even that good.


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

Victory hop devil.
Dogfish head 120 min IPA.
Great Lakes has some good pale ales.
Magic Hats
Lagunitas


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

+1 for Dogfish (I also like the 90min)

there's a local brewery here called Sixpoint that makes a pretty amazing line of IPAs...until recently they only distributed in NYC and the surrounding area, but they just started filling cans and shipping them all over the place. if you can find any of their Resin double IPA - do it!


----------



## Smcdo123 (Jun 7, 2011)

On a side note of craft IPAs there is an amazing amazing beer called Banana Bread by Wells brewery. The taste of it is so on point of that of actual banana bread it is so good.


----------



## deercreek (Aug 8, 2011)

Smcdo123 said:


> On a side note of craft IPAs there is an amazing amazing beer called Banana Bread by Wells brewery. The taste of it is so on point of that of actual banana bread it is so good.


I had that in Florida last year and thought it was awesome, but the bottle I found at home wasn't as good.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zwade01 (Jun 16, 2011)

Barf said:


> Just wondering if anyone else shares my love for (IMO) one of the best types of beer. If so, chime in and mention a few top picks.
> 
> I'm pretty partial to bells two hearted and their hop slam seasonal.
> 
> Any (of age) takers?


Enjoying a Two Hearted right now 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

Sipping on a Sierra Nevada Pale Ale as I type. Its been a while since I have had one. Not sure why its been so long to be honest.


----------



## zwade01 (Jun 16, 2011)

Trying these for the first time. Pretty good, but at a low 5.9% abv.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## audioxtc85 (Jun 24, 2011)

Haven't tried ruthless rye but I am drinking SN torpedo ipa for the first time and I must say it is crap compared to terrapin hopsecutioner.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## audioxtc85 (Jun 24, 2011)

Btw, it is "beer week" in Asheville if anyone uses untappd and wants a badge. Wish I could make it up there this week.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## ashclepdia (Oct 10, 2011)

If you like Hopslam and two hearted make sure you try Founders double trouble if you ever get the chance.....mmmmmmmm

From my nexus tappin the talk
<edit post successful>


----------



## ashclepdia (Oct 10, 2011)

I cannot wait for Philly beer week, that is seriously the best time of year

From my nexus tappin the talk
<edit post successful>


----------



## audioxtc85 (Jun 24, 2011)

So many beers, so little time......

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## otis_bartleh (Feb 2, 2012)




----------

